# The Waggon and Horses cheshire - august 2016



## tazong (Aug 27, 2016)

The earliest known record of the pub is from 1818, with the first record of the name "Waggon & Horses" from 1834. The pub was renamed Potters Lodge, before returning to its original name in 2009 when new owners bought and refurbished the venue.

In recent years, it was known as a "family-friendly" (with a small children's play area) pub and had separate eating and drinking rooms as well as monthly live music, with fine wines, real ale and regular guest beers. Also on-site were two pet donkeys called Brazil and Elvis, pigs and a sheep.

The venue then slowly increased in popularity with many nights being fully booked. Then on the 27th June 2011 the pub was closed the same as every Monday night and a local resident spotted smoke coming from the roof of the pub. Fire crews later blamed arsonists as they had found evidence that multiple fires had been set around the property, and forced entry at the rear of the kitchen area.

The pub has been closed ever since.

Some pictures i took on the day:


DSC_0093 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0092 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0088 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0077 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0074 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0084 by tazong the explorer, on Flickr

This is the explore video i made:



Finally this is betty flying overhead:



Thanks for watching.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice post Taz. That pub can be saved but its going to need a lot of money, especially the roof. But the bar area is just nice. Your video is good as well because I could see how pretty large the car park is.


----------



## dirge (Aug 28, 2016)

Great report, thanks mate


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice to see this place again. Always a shame to see a perfectly good boozer left to rot though. Great report mate, drone video was a nice touch too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 29, 2016)

I suspect that there is much more than meets the eye going on here. In a properly insured business, destroyed by arson after a break-in, personnel experiences indicate that 5 years is pushing it a bit before getting rebuilding/business up and running again. As has been mentioned, this site is very large and obviously of considerable value - perhaps the insurers have paid out and the owners/landlords are looking at other uses for the site and planning is the hold up. On the other hand it has been known for 'successful' businesses to be the target of the paid arsonist - places like this are horrendously expensive to run and maintain. Since the late '60's / early '70's, when places like this really took off, establishments have opened, closed and then reopened under new ownership on a regular occurrence - for anybody wanting proof just look up the history of the Batley Variety Club. The old pub has quite a bit of history - knowing the place very well, it is a shame to see it like this and just a pity that the modern appendage was not the bit that burnt down. Typical of the 'scampi in a basket' period, it looked god dammed awful and very dated towards the end.


----------



## smiler (Aug 29, 2016)

Some of your best work Taz, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Aug 29, 2016)

smiler said:


> Some of your best work Taz, Loved it, Thanks



Thank you bud very kind, I have a couple coming up that are a bit special


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 30, 2016)

looks to have seen better days Taz, nice to see Betty in action again


----------



## degenerate (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice work Taz! Love the videos you get with Betty


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2016)

Smashing report and great video Taz.


----------

